# Welches der 3 Laptops?



## davidwigald11 (15. November 2014)

---Die Laptops sind auf Seite 4 Beitrag 2 und 3---


----------



## Cinnayum (15. November 2014)

Gibt es einen Grund für die Mini-Displaygröße?

Wir hatten ein HP 14" in der Ausbildung vom Dienstherren gestellt bekommen und das war mir viel zu klein. Arbeiten im Office war damit eine Qual.

Der Bestseller von Lenovo ist im Moment das Z50-70. Der 14"-Markt ist vermutlich relativ klein, deshalb finde ich den aufgerufenen Preis für das NB eigentlich zu hoch.

Für kleinere Spiele reicht auch die integrierte Grafik der Intel-Prozessoren. Aber schon oberhalb von LoL sollte es eine richtige Grafikkarte sein.
Die GT820m ist eine Neu-Neu-Neu-Auflage der Fermi-Nvidia Grafikchips aus äh 2010 oder sowas in 28nm. Die ist weder sparsam noch schnell.

Von daher solltest du entweder das i5-Modell nehmen, nochmal bei anderen Herstellern gucken oder die Größe wechseln.


----------



## Abductee (15. November 2014)

Es haben alle drei ein glare Display, das ist ein absolutes K.O-Kriterium.
Der Touch ist sinnlos, das Display wippt zu stark nach und die Fingerabdrücke sind störend.
Bei den Flex von Lenovo kann man nur mit viel Aufwand die Bodenplatte wegnehmen.

Ich persönlich hab den hier letzten Monat gekauft:
Lenovo ThinkPad S531, Core i5-3337U, 6GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (20B00050GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2014)

Muss es denn unbedingt 14" sein? Soviel kleiner als 15"-Geräte sind die nicht und es gibt ja auch leichte Laptops.
Lenovo IdeaPad U330p silber, Core i5-4210U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (59427478) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

Nein es muss nicht unbedingt 14" sein und es muss auch nicht unbedingt Touchscreen haben. Aber alle anderen Beispiele die ihr gepostet habt wiegen entweder zu viel oder haben keine dedizierte Grafikkarte. Mag sein das die 820M oder die 840M nicht schnell oder gut sind aber sicherlich immer noch besser als eine Intel HD Grafik. Und ich seh nicht ein 700€ zu bezahlen ohne eine halbwegs vernünftige Grafikkarte und nicht mal Full HD (U330p)

Ich brauche ein Notebook was leicht ist also unter 2kg wiegt und trotzdem relativ gute Leistung hat und das einzige Modell und dem ich das gefunden hab sind die Flex Modelle.... Hört sich wirklich alles plausibel an was ihr da sagt aber ich finde keine Alternative. Ja das Z50-70 ist schön und toll hat aber genauso ein glänzendes Display und wiegt 2,4kg was zu viel ist.

Jemand noch andere Alternativen?

Edit: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+aspire+v3+371+52s2 das hier noch gefunden. Meinungen? Hearthstone spielbar? Filme/Youtube usw genug Leistung?


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

Die Flex sind generell relativ unbrauchbar, in jedem Review wird das Gehäuse bemängelt.
Von dem glänzenden Displayrahmen mal ganz abgesehen.
Das von mir vorgeschlagene Thinkpad hat halt wirklich noch Qualität.
Metallboden, Metalldeckel, sehr wertig verarbeitet, Thinkpadfeatures wie Docking Station, kein Treibermüll, M.2 SSD möglich 

Was auch ganz gut ist:
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk schwarz, Windows 8.1, 1920x1080 (NX.MCEEG.027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

Genrell müsste ich sowieso erstmal wissen was denn nun wirklich notwendig ist. Ich stöber die ganze Zeit bei cyperport/notebooksbilliger und finde immer wieder neue Modelle die alle irgenwie gut sind.

1920x1080 oder 1366x768?
4GB Ram oder 8GB Ram?
Reicht die Intel HD Grafik für Surfen/Youtube/Filme/Hearthstone?


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

4GB RAM reichen aus wenn du keine integriere Grafik hast die sich was klaut.
Wenn sich die iGPU was klaut, wären 8GB schöner.
1366x786 ist für 12" OK, 15" sollte aber schon 1080p haben.
Die Intel iGPU reicht dafür locker aus, optimal wär eine HD4600, die ULV-CPU`s haben hier leider nur die HD4400 die deutlich schwächer ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

D.h. im Klartext entweder

a) Intel HD Grafik und 4 GB Ram
b) Dedizierte GPU und 8 GB Ram

und am besten immer Full HD

Richtig?


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

Anders rum, dediziert bedeutet ja extra Grafikkarte, da darf es auch 4GB sein.
Normalerweise ist es aber so das du in der Leistungsklasse eh nur noch selten was mit 4GB bekommst, viele haben hier schon 8GB standardmäßig.

15" FullHD ist super.
Bei 1366 kannst du die Pixel zählen so grob ist das. 
Und das ist keine Übertreibung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

Okay dann hätte ich hier 2 neue Modelle gefunden:

Acer Aspire V3-371-52S2 13,3" i5-4210U 8GB 240GB SSD FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de

-> i5, 8GB Ram, Intel HD Grafik, Full HD matt, 1,5kg!!!, 680€

https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...full-hd-gt750m-windows-8-1-1C26-93X_1688.html

-> i5, 8GB Ram, GT750M, Full HD matt, 2kg, 700€
-> bessere Grafik als 1) dafür 500g schwerer und 5h! weniger Akkulaufzeit

Meinungen?

MfG


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

Das mit der Akkulaufzeit ist Augenwischerei, das der V3 mit 13" einer SSD länger durchhält als der V5 mit 15" und einer HDD sollte klar sein.
Der V5 hat auch die größere Batterie, das bessere Display, zwei Lüfter/Kühler und das bessere Gehäuse.

Die Gewichtsangaben sind je nach Shop teilweise ohne Netzteil angegeben.
V5: 2,0 kg  Netzteil: 0.4995 kg
V3: 1.5 kg  Netzteil: 0.275 kg

Full HD auf 13" ist zwar extrem knackig, die Schrift ist aber fast nicht mehr lesbar.
Bei 15" ist es schon weit angenehmer auf 125% Vergrößerung


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

Warum hat das V5 das bessere Display? Beides Full HD matt...

Ich find der einzige wirkliche Punkt der für das V5 spricht ist die Nvidia Karte. Das V3 dagegen hat mehrere kleine Vorteile (Gewicht Akku Größe fette SSD)

Aber so grundsätzlich sind beide ziemlich gut?


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warum hat das V5 das bessere Display? Beides Full HD matt...


 Das V5 hat ein IPS-Panel, das V3 nur TN.

Test V3:
Test Acer Aspire V3-371-55GS Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Test V5:
Test Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

Okay danke.

Das was mich am V3 besonders anspricht sind die SSD und das super leichte Gewicht und die etwas kleinere Größe. Halt perfekt für unterwegs Uni usw. 
Falls die Intel HD Grafik für Youtube/Filme in Full HD und anspruchslose Games wie Hearthstone reichen sollte is das auch perfekt.

Und was genau bewirkt das IPS Panel?


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

IPS hat bessere Farben und ist Blickwinkelstabiler.

Eine SSD lässt sich bei fast jedem Notebook nachrüsten, davon würd ich den Kauf nicht unbedingt abhängig machen.


----------



## Maqama (16. November 2014)

Habe mir vor kurzem diesen hier fürs Studium geholt:
MSI GP60-2PEi585FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5-4210H / 8GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 840M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich wollte einen Laptop haben, auf dem ich auch mal kleine Games wie LOL, Heartstone etc. spielen kann.
Denn wenn ich am Wochende mal nach Hause fahre, kann ich ja nicht immer meinen Stand-PC mitschleppen.

Mit dem dem Teil bin ich super zufrieden.
Lediglich die Akkulaufzeit könnte besser sein, aber habe ihn beim zocken oder beim Lernen in der Bibliothek ja eh immer am Strom hängen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2014)

Ok ich weiß jetzt zumindestens was ich mir für ein "Notebook" holen würde. Wie siehts aus mit Convertibles? Also mit Touch und um 360° drehbar usw.

Hatte da das hier im Auge:

https://www.cyberport.de/lenovo-ide...u-8gb-full-hd-windows-8-1-1C31-2KD_11155.html

oder http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Convert...UTF8&qid=1416172461&sr=8-1&keywords=yoga+2-13

Gefallen mir beide ganz gut. Das zweite kostet 100€ weniger hat dafür aber auch nur i3 und 4 GB Ram

Meinungen dazu? Bessere Convertibles in der Preisklasse ungefähr? Sind die Displays von denen auch so "schlecht" wie beim Flex 2-14? Sind die genauso wenig empfehlenswert wie Flex 2-14?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. November 2014)

Keiner?


----------



## phleau (17. November 2014)

Also mit den Flex usw kenn ich mich selbst kaum aus, aber ich würde meinen Vorrednern zustimmen, dass dieses ganze Touch-Zeugs was für den Geldautomaten und für Tablets ist, aber nicht für PCs/Notebooks auf denen man arbeiten und spielen will.

Würde hier ebenfalls zu Maqamas MSI GP60 greifen oder zum Lenovo Z50-70. Da kriegste auch was für dein Geld. Bei den Flex und Convertibles hätt ich Angst irgendwann mal den einen Teil des PCs zu verlieren 

Aber wenn du wirklich nur youtube/surfen/Hearthstone ect. machen willst, würd ich fast sagen ein günstiges Ultrabook für 300 Euro ist ausreichend.
Allerdings würd ich mit sowas eher in die Zukunft investieren und mir was ordentliches kaufen und nicht so ne elektronische Pappe.

Für das Geld, das du anscheinend bereit bist zu investieren, kannst du echt viel, viel mehr Leistung bekommen, die dir dann auch ne Weile reichen wird. Die beiden die du jetzt in der engeren Auswahl hast wirst du vielleicht schon nächstes Jahr ersetzen wollen. Ich würde behaupten, dass man recht flott merken wird, dass da irgendwie mehr Leistung drin sein könnte.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2014)

Welche beiden meinst du jetzt? Die beiden yoga Modelle oder das v3 und v5? 
Ich denke nämlich sowieso ich werde entweder zum v3 oder zum v5 greifen. Allerdings welches Modell? V5 mit i5 8gb RAM und ner Graka aber wiegt 2kg und kurze akkulaufzeit oder v3 mit i5 8gb mit langer akkulaufzeit nur 1,46 kg und großer ssd aber dafür keine Graka kein ips und (laut Amazon Bewertungen) kein so tolles Touchpad oder wiederum Variante 3 ein v3 mit i3 4gb und was nochma 100 euro weniger kostet und ne bessere intel Grafik hat (Iris 5100)


----------



## phleau (18. November 2014)

ich meinte jetzt die beiden yogas direkt im beitrag drüber.

zum Thema V3 oder V5 würde ich persönlich das V5 nehmen, da das noch eine dedizierte Graka hat. (aber auch hier: für das geld könntest du noch mehr leistung bekommen: siehe GP60 und z50-70)

Wenn es denn eins von den beiden sein muss, dann das V5. Mit der Graka geht halt schon mehr als mit der der integrierten Intel-Grafik.

P.S.: sry hatte deinen Beitrag nur überflogen.

Auch wenn einige das anders sehen: i3 ist vollkommen ausreichend, v.a. für deine Bedürfnissen, ABER (ich verweise auf meinen Beitrag von oben) ich würde auch hier eher in die Zukunft invetieren. i3 ist momentan noch standard wird aber wohl bald überall von i5 abgelöst werden (i7 braucht momentan kein Mensch). Deswegen würde ich hier eher einen i5 nehmen! Davon hast du dann auch länger was


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2014)

Das mit i5 leuchtet mir definitiv ein! Es gibt ja sowohl V3, V5 und das yoga mit i5 also definitiv eine Möglichkeit. 

Z50-70 und co kommen deshalb nicht infrage weil sie zu schwer sind. Und ein wichtiger Vorteil vom V3 zum V5 ist halt das es nochmal über 500g leichter ist, von Haus aus ne große SSD hat, und mehrere Stunden mehr Akkulaufzeit hat. V5 dagegen hat nur den Vorteil der dedizierten Graka und der angeblich deutlich besseren Verarbeitung von Touchpad/Gehäuse/Display (Kann das irgendwer bestätigen? Ist das Touchpad beim V3 echt *******?). Ansonsten hat das V5 nur Nachteile nämlich: Nur 5 Stunden Akku, keine SSD drin, wiegt 2kg und ist etwas größer.

Naja die beiden liegen so dicht aneinander das es eigentlich nicht ein "V3 vs V5 vs Yoga 2-13" ist sondern eher ein "V3/V5 vs Yoga 2-13". Und da kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. Die Leistung des V3/V5 kostet im Yoga halt ein 100er mehr (ist ja auch logisch wegen Touchscreen und 360° Convertible). Also leistungstechnisch hingt das Yoga theoretisch schon mal nicht hinterher (wenn ich nicht die i3 Variante nimm).


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. November 2014)

Edit: Gerade ein super deal gefunden: Lenovo U530 39,6 cm Ultrabook silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

i5, 4gb, 256gb ssd, gt720m
leider wiegt es 2,3kg und hat ein glänzendes display. Aber ernsthaft 250€ runter gesetzt!!! Was haltet ihr davon? Besser/schlecter im Vergleich zum V5?


----------



## phleau (19. November 2014)

ja sieht doch ganz nett aus. Mir wäre die Graka viel zu schlecht, aber du scheinst da ja kein großes Gewicht draufzulegen. Die Frage ist nur ob sich das Geld wirklich lohnt, auch wenn es 200 Euro reduziert ist. Brauchst du denn schon ein vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem? Im Regelfall bekommt man sowas doch irgendwie auch kostenlos von der Uni.. zumindest ich. Und allein das Betriebssystem kostet je nach Hersteller 80-100 Euro.
Lohnt sich der i7 denn wirklich? also der Prozessor ist top : 2x 2Ghz (Turbo 3.1GHz). Aber auch wieder die Frage ob sich das dann lohnt, da du sicherlich nicht solche Leistungsansprüche hast.

Im Großen und Ganzen kommt mir das Ding aber recht günstig vor.

Was mir grade noch einfällt: du schickst größtenteils links von Amazon. Recherchier doch mal bei "Notebooksbilliger". da findet man mehr für teilweise sehr viel weniger geld.

P.S.: was ist denn aus den anderen Leuten geworden, die hier schreiben. Ich bin auch kein Experte...


----------



## trekki1990 (19. November 2014)

Wie wäre es mal mit diesem hier:
Der neue Inspiron 13 2-in-1-Tablet-PC der 7000 Serie | Dell Deutschland

Der für 799€. Ich weiß ziemlich teuer, aber Service, Verarbeitung, Material top.
SSD kannst immer nachrüsten.

Ansonsten mal bei Geizhals.at schauen.

Gruß trekki


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2014)

phleau schrieb:


> P.S.: was ist denn aus den anderen Leuten geworden, die hier schreiben. Ich bin auch kein Experte...



Ich bleib dabei, Acer V5 + SSD nachkaufen.
Ich hatte von 10, 12, 14 und 15,6"er und ich würd zum Arbeiten nur noch 15,6"er nehmen.
Der 14er war zum rumtragen ganz nett, der 15er ist vom Betrachten her nochmal spürbar angenehmer.

Im Rucksack ist das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht nicht ganz so wild, Akkulaufzeit mit einer nachgerüsteten SSD ist dann ähnlich gut.
Ich würd dir sowieso empfehlen unbedingt einen gepolsterten Rucksack zu nehmen.
Die Umhängetaschen sind zum länger rumtragen ein Graus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2014)

Jetzt wird alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen... Hab wieder 5 Modelle und keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll. Die wiegen zwar alle wenig aber dann krieg ich von allen zu hören "ach die 500 gramm" oder sonst irgendwas. Und eins ohne Betriebssystem zu finden ist gar nicht mal einfach probier das mal. Ich wär so froh ein V5 oder irgendwas ohne Betriebssystem zu finden weil ich dann ja auch Win7 drauf machen würde und nicht Win8.

Naja stehe im Moment zwischen:

https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...b-sshd-1--vorfuehrartikel--GWAV-071_1691.html

https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...full-hd-gt750m-windows-8-1-1C26-93X_1695.html

https://www.cyberport.de/lenovo-ide...u-8gb-full-hd-windows-8-1-1C31-2KD_11155.html

Acer Aspire V3-371-52S2 13,3" i5-4210U 8GB 240GB SSD FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Lenovo U530Touch 39,6 cm Ultrabook grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KGSHMJI/...olid=ZJAOSWGP93AS&coliid=I2GDG8LX6EI52M&psc=1


Und null Ahnung wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Die sind irgendwie doch alle toll. Außer beim V3 bin ich mir mittlerweile unsicher einfach weil die Bewertungen auf Amazon wirklich dermaßen schlecht sind...
Das was mich doch ziemlich reizt ist das V5 mit der GTX850M Graka. Leider leider ist das ein Vorführartikel. Wie siehts mit sowas aus? Würdet ihr niemals Vorführartikel nehmen oder sind die gar nicht soo schlimm?

Und Edit: Wenn ihr eins der Modelle ohne Betriebssystem finden solltet immer her damit.

Und Edit 2: Wie siehts aus mit den Hybrid Festplatten? Wenn da steht 1008 GB SSHD heißt das ich hab eine extra 8GB SSD? Ist da schon was drauf? Kann ich darauf installieren was ich will? Das da kein Windows drauf passt ist mir klar aber ob Windows jetzt in 20 sec oder in 30 sec bootet ist ja auch egal. Also es sei denn wenn Windows auf ner SSD ist das auch andere Sachen außer der Boot schneller werden... Hab zwar gerade gesehen das es 256 GB SSDs schon so für 90-100€ gibt. Ist der Einbau denn nicht schwer? Und wie siehts aus mit dem Betriebssystem? Kann ich dann theoretisch alles formatieren und Win7 auf der SSD installieren?

Und Edit 3: Wie viel besser ist überhaupt eine Nvidia GT720M oder GT730M gegenüber der Intel HD 4400? Kann man darauf ansatzweise irgendwas zocken? Also ich mein natürlich nur anspruchslose Games. Weil wenn die 720 oder 730 auch so schlecht sind lohnt sich der Aufpreis ja gar nicht.


----------



## trekki1990 (20. November 2014)

Zum Thema Edit2: Habe selber noch keine gehabt, aber mit einer SSD nicht zu vergleichen. Außerdem kannst du den Cache nicht selbst nutzen. Wozu auch? Was willst du mit 8GB, kriegst ja fast nix unter. Dieser Cache legt häufig genutzte Dateien dort ab und kann diese so schneller abrufen. Aber in wie weit das jetzt was bringt ist fraglich. Aber ein paar Prozente schneller als eine normale HDD sind die Dinger allemal.

Gruß trekki


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2014)

Und zum Thema der 6 Laptops und Edit 3? 

Und wie kompliziert ist es die SSD nachzurüsten und Windows darauf zu installieren (vorzugsweise Win 8 KOMPLETT formatieren und Win 7 auf der SSD installieren. Die Formatierung hat noch was gutes die ganzen vorinstallierten Programme sind weg...)

Und zu meinen Leistungsansprüchen:

-Office
-Surfen
-Youtube
-HD Filme gucken
-Matlab
-EVTL CAD Programm (Mega CAD)
-Spiele für zwischendurch wie Hearthstone, Trackmania, diverse NFS Teile (keine neuen die sind nix ) auf mittleren Einstellungen reicht völlig.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2014)

Sooo ich war gerade bei Saturn um zu gucken ob die nicht einige Modelle da haben die ich mir mal angucken kann. Natürlich hatten sie weder V3 noch V5 noch Yoga noch die U430/530 Modelle. Aber ne ganze Menge anderer Laptops die ich mir mal genauer angeguckt hab und dabei hab ich einige Dinge festgestellt.

-Das Gewicht ist gar nicht so wichtig wie ich dachte. Bis 2,5kg hält sich das so im Rahmen man merkt kaum einen Unterschied zu 2kg. Im Rucksack sowieso nicht. Wenn man nicht das Laptop die ganze Zeit in der Hand hält ist es ok bis 2,5kg denk ich. Merkwürdigerweise hing das aber auch vom Modell ab. So kam mir das 2,4kg Z50-70 DEUTLICH schwerer vor als das 2,4kg Aspire VN7. Warum? KEINE Ahnung.

-Der matte Bildschirm und Full HD ist noch wichtiger als gedacht. Gerade bei 15 Zoll ist es welten Unterschied zwischen HD und FHD. Und glänzende Displays anzugucken war nicht gerade angenehm und es war nichtmal im Freien.

-Die Touchpads waren ALLE mist. Ich bin mit keinem wirklich zurecht gekommen gerade mit denen ohne extra Tasten. Wahrscheinlich werd ich also ne Maus benutzen.

Wegen dem Punkt mit dem Gewicht ist mir also in den Sinn gekommen das praktisch auch das VN7 und das E5 von acer in Frage kommen. Außerdem ist mir nach einem Beratungsgespräch klar geworden das ich eine SSD haben muss. Am liebsten direkt von Haus aus.

Neues Modell was mir direkt in den Sinn gekommen ist: Fette Grafik, i5, 8gb ram, Hybrid Festplatte, Dvd brenner, schön ohne Betriebssystem, lange akkulaufzeit, sehr guter preis, leider halt die 2,4kg.

https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...ll-hd-gtx850m-ohne-windows-1C26-9AU_1688.html

Wenn ich schon auf 2,4kg erhöhe finde ich kein besseres Notebook als das.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2014)

So die endgültige Entscheidung soll jetzt zwischen 4 verschiedenen Modellen fallen. (Alle Modelle mit I5, 8GB, Full HD mattes Display)

Acer Aspire VN7-571G-505C Multimedia-Notebook 15,6" i5-4210U 8GB 128GB SSD GeForce 840M FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de (mit Studentenrabatt)

700€, Nvidia 840M, 128GB SSD, 2,4kg, Win 8

https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...ll-hd-gtx850m-ohne-windows-1C26-9AU_1695.html

730€, Nvidia GTX850M, 508GB SSHD, 2,4kg, Ohne Windows 

https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...dows-8-1-plus-tasche-mouse-1C26-9D7_1695.html und 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

792€, Nvidia GT750M, 500GB HDD, 256GB SSD, 2kg, Win 8, UND Tasche+Maus Dazu bleibt immer noch die Frage wie kompliziert der Einbau ist und wie ich Win8 formatiere und Win7 am besten auf die SSD kriege.

Acer Aspire V3-371-52S2 13,3" i5-4210U 8GB 240GB SSD FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de (mit Studentenrabatt)

680€, Intel HD 4400, 256GB SSD, 1,46kg, Win 8

Wird täglich mit in die Uni genommen!
Anwedungsbereich: Office, Surfen, Youtube, Filme in HD, Programmierung, Matlab, evtl. CAD, Hearthstone, Trackmania, NFS ältere Teile

Zwischen denen solls fallen. Wer hilft mir weiter bitte?  (Wenn die natürlich jetz alle irgendwie kacke sind oder jemand ein um welten besseres Modell hat lasst es mich wissen. Ich bin mir bewusst das es sicher von andern Marken auch ähnliche Teile gibt aber das sind meine Favoriten. Ich brauche so ähnliche Teile wie die eigentlich nicht von andern Marken außer wie gesagt ihr habt irgendwas was um welten besser ist oder meine Modelle warum auch immer mist sind )


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. November 2014)

Es antwortet zwar wahrscheinlich sowieso keiner aber versuchen kann mans ja mal 

Hab da noch was gefunden (zusätzlich zu den 4 Modellen oben) das mich ganz spontan total anspricht:

ASUS Zenbook UX303LA-R5094H W8.1 (Art.-Nr. 90558351) - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse

So gut wie einzigstes Modell das es davon gibt in der Preiskategorie. Hat auch wie alle anderen i5 und 8gb aber wiegt auch nur 1,5kg und somit vergleichbar mit dem (laut bwertungen schlecht verarbeiteten) acer aspire v3-371. Der einzige "Nachteil" wenn man das bei 13 zoll überhaupt so nennen kann ist die auflösung von 1600x900. 

Ansonsten: Design top Leistung top Verarbeitung denk ich mal ist gut außerdem kaum Plastik und der Preis geht voll in Ordnung. Kostet im endeffekt auch nur 90€ mehr als das V3 da ich auch hier eine Crucial MX100 256gb nachrüsten würde. 

Zum zocken denke ich: Naja für Hearthstone wirds wohl reichen  Aber es ist schließlich ultra leicht und ultra dünn also nicht vergleichbar mit der Leistung in Spielen wie vom VN7 oder vielleicht sogar auch V5


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2014)

1600x900 ist bei 13" voll OK.
Den größten Nachteil seh ich in Asus wenn du was vom Service brauchst.
Ansonsten sind die Zenbooks schöne Geräte, für 700€ aber kein Schnäppchen.

MSI GP60-i740M245FD (0016GD-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Windows 8.1 (20C6A0JQGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. November 2014)

Das was mich halt angesprochen hat, ist das Gewicht, das Design, die Verarbeitung und der gute Preis bei der Leistung. Und ich bin bereit 700€ auszugeben das is keine Frage. Ich würd halt nur mal gerne wissen wie lange der Akku von dem Teil hält und ob es sehr heiß wird bei normalen Anwendungen srufen Filme gucken usw.

Dein vorgeschlagenes E540 is auch unter meiner Beobachtung das Msi gefällt mir allerdings nicht da kann ich eigentlich genauso gut das Aspire V5 nehmen.

Edit: Hab ein viel besseres E540 Modell gefunden. https://www.cyberport.de/lenovo-thi...m-full-hd-matt-windows-8-1-1C30-3NY_1695.html Hat 8GB Ram  so gut wie selber Preis. Aber es ist einfach so schwer  Das UX303LA ist so schön leicht und mobil. Klar es hat keine Nvidia Grafik aber es wiegt ein ganzes 1kg weniger.


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2014)

Ich werf nochmal meinen ersten Vorschlag in den Raum.
Lenovo ThinkPad S531, Core i5-3337U, 6GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (20B00050GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. November 2014)

Ich merk schon das bringt nix  Hab gerade erst meine Merkliste aufgeräumt und es sind schon wieder 5 Modelle drin.

Das V5, das VN7, E540, E531, Und das Asus

Gibt es irgendeinen wichtigen Grund warum du die schweren (2,3kg / 2,46kg) Thinkpads den V Modellen und dem Asus vorziehst? Ich muss das schlöießlich jeden Tag mitschleppen.


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2014)

Die Thinkpads haben eine Wartungsklappe.
Ein Notebook komplett zu zerlegen um an den verstaubten Lüfter oder die Festplatte ranzukommen ist eine Qual.
Geklipste Baseunits und Schrauben bei den Displayscharnieren mal so als Stichwort. Das ausklipsen der Tastaturmatte ist da noch das Harmloseste.
Die (meisten) Thinkpads besitzen auch eine vernünftige Tastatur für Vielschreiber.

Das S531 hat als Bonus noch eine Gummidichtung die rundherum um das Displaygehäuse geht und so Staub/Dreck fernhält.
Metalldeckel und Boden.
Super Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## GBK667 (22. November 2014)

hi, da ich zu viel langeweile und Freizeit habe, habe mich hier registriert, nachdem ich hier regelmäßig in diesem forenbereich gelesen habe.
ich habe mir selber vor ein paar Monaten einen Laptop geholt und selber viele modelle verglichen, testberichte gelesen und mich informiert. ich will mich auf keinen fall als experten bezeichnen, sondern nur meine subjektive Meinung hier abgeben.

also von den msi (und generell) gaming Notebooks würde ich abraten, da sie groß und laut sind und billigste Plastik-Optik haben. sie widersprechen allem wofür man sich Laptops eigentlich kauft.

ich selber habe mir am ende ein acer Notebook geholt, vorallem, wegen dem guten IPS-Bildschirm ohne Blaustich (das ist anscheinend eine plage bei fast allen Notebooks). ich weiß nicht welcher andere Hersteller Laptop-Bildschirme ohne Farbstich einbaut, Lenovo jedenfalls nicht. zurzeit scheint da kein anderer mithalten zu können im preisbereich unter 1000€ (außer apple?) 

Bei 15,6" würde ich heutzutage definitiv auf FULLHD bestehen, allein wenn man mal einen film sehen will. bei 13-14" reicht weniger, da sonst Schrift und Symbole zu klein werden.

und zum Thema SSD nachrüsten, die meisten Laptops haben nur einen 2.5" schacht und du musst dann die Festplatte ausbauen und mit der SSD austauschen. wenn du die hdd behalten willst, brauchst du eine m2- oder msata- SSD und dein Laptop solch einen anschluß (musst du in der produktbeschreibung lesen). und ich würde dir zu mindestens 256gb raten, 128gb ist kaum günstiger und da man immer 10-20% speicher freihalten muss, damit sie schnell bleibt, ist der speicher bei 128 ruckzuck voll. es lohnt sich eine einzubauen.

ich selber habe ein ACER V5-573G mit I5-4210U 1.7ghz, GTX850M, 8GB RAM und 500GB Festplatte. das einzige was mich stört sind die wenigen usb anschlüsse. nur 1x USB3 und 2x USB2

den V5-573G du verlinkt hast würde ich nicht holen, da es ein auslaufmodell von 2013 ist mit i5-4200 1.6GHZ und Geforce 750M.

der VN7 ist besser, er hat 3X USB3 was viel zukunftssicherer ist.

oder halt einen von den kleinen Laptops. aber mit den beiden acer kannst du nichts falsch machen aus meiner sicht, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. November 2014)

Mein verlinkter v5 is doch der gleiche wie deiner nur mit ner anderen Grafikkarte. Kostet aber um einiges weniger. Die Prozessoren sind so gut wie gleich. Und 2013 ist ja jetzt nicht so alt oder?


----------



## GBK667 (23. November 2014)

ja, du hast recht. im grunde sind die Komponenten gleich. die cpu ist nur 100mhz langsamer was man in der Praxis nicht merkt und die grafikkarte auch gleich bis auf wenige mhz. wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, kannst du ihn dir ihn ohne bedenken holen.  
meiner hat auch 700€ gekostet bei cyberport, aber ist mittlerweile ausverkauft.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. November 2014)

Also falls es jemanden hier interessiert ich hab mit abductee privat geschrieben und mich von einigen Modellen sehr überzeugt. Die aktuellen Modelle die ich in Betracht ziehe sind:

-Thinkpad e540 i5 8gb nvidia gt740m für 650€ bei cyberport dazu ne 256gb ssd für 90€
-Thinkpad l440 i5 8gb intel hd4600 256gb ssd für 700€ bei campuspoint 
-Schenker s403 mit i5 8gb 256gb crucial mx100 und dem besten WLAN Modul ohne Betriebssystem das ganze bei mysn für Studenten für 819€
-Asus ux303la bei computeruniverse mit i5 8gb für 700€ dazu ne 256 GB ssd für 90€

Links kann ich heute abend erst Posten aber mit den Daten solltet ihr das finden auf den Seiten.

Meinungen noch dazu?


----------

